# Western conventional (cable) pump lift or angle problem



## Dcclark (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello,

This year the pump (Mark IIIa)has been giving me some problems, specifically with slow lift. I noticed it slightly last year as the pump doesn't seem to have the power to push the truck out of a snow bank when stacking if you get overrun and need a little help back out. This last super slush mix we were granted in western PA made the plow struggle to the point it wouldn't lift much more than just off the ground after my rounds. The plow did have a healthy amount of frozen mix on the blade as we went from 38 to 18 degrees in two hours. I had to ramp to get the plow in full lift, which it had no problems staying there the entire way home. Reading the owners manual I decided first step was to hook up a gauge and check out the reading when angling left.

Video 1: Pressure test 1
Video 2: Pressure test 2 (longer hold)
Video 3: Lift test

I have no reference to start from, does the pressure look normal or should it build pressure faster directly up to the recommended 1600-1800? I assume with it reading 1400 that it is too low where it needs and adjustment of 1/4 turn to gain another 225. I am guessing clockwise to gain pressure, I don't see it in the manual anywhere regarding direction. I assume clockwise . Also notice how slow and lack of height the first lift is vs the second lift which has full lift vs the third lift where it struggles to lift then after the release and re-lift command it is at full lift. The plow has all new hoses this year and all ATF was removed and flushed, then refilled with high performance blue western oil. This was a problem before the flush and hoses but as maintenance was needed it was time to change over to the blue. Oil level is right at the step on the fill plug. Looks like I will be tearing it down to get the pump pressure up to a better number but wanted to ask others with more experience. Also wanted to know if anyone had any suggestions as other items to check while I have the pump apart other than the screen? Thanks!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Oil is to high to start with. Should be down farther then that...That should be in the owners manual.


----------



## Dcclark (Feb 2, 2015)

Seems as though I have it filled to the correct level according to the manual on page 12... ?

Cable Isarmatic Mark IIIa Manual


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

very cool truck. what year is it? it doesn't look like there is much room in the wheel wells with those big tires. nice ballast in the bed!


----------



## Dcclark (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks, the truck is a 1966. There is no rubbing on the tires, which are military oz 37s. The ballast sure helps but that was just a temporary load (41 bale) to bring up to the main barn. I usually run empty, but want to run about 1000 lbs in the rear to help keep the truck balanced.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

cool - is it a FE v8? 360? 390? what does it have for axles? dana 60's? is it a 3/4 or 1 ton?

sorry, don't mean to get your thread off topic.


----------



## Dcclark (Feb 2, 2015)

No worries if someone has input hopefully they will post, plus it helps keep the topic at the top of the list. Truck has a FE 352 as the FE 360 was started in '68 iirc. The running gear and frame are 3/4 ton, 44HD front, 60LS rear. The body is from a 66' f-100 which has better body lines (imo) than the 250 of that era. It is a bit of a franken-truck! Due to the salt and chemicals from the wonderful state they have managed to induce high amounts of cancer to the body. Hopefully next year I can find a donor body to perform a swap.


----------

